# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية >  ظاهرة الإرجاء في الفكر الإسلامي 1

## جيمزاوى

إن التفرق في الدين والتخاصم في رب العالمين سنة الأمم 
قبلنا وواقع حالنا بعدهم ، وقد كانت أول فرقة مرقت
 من الدين وشقت صفوف المسلمين هي ( الخوارج ) . وإنما 
كان ضلالها حينئذ في مسألة الإيمان ؛ إذ كفرت المسلمين
 بالذنوب ، واستحلت دمائهم وأموالهم ، ثم تتابعت الفتن
 وظهرت الفرق ، وكلما ظهرت البدع وانتقـصت الطاعات
 وارتكـبت المحرمات ازداد حال الأمة تفرقاً وذلاً وضلالاً.
اسم الكتاب
ظاهرة الإرجاء في الفكر الإسلامي 1



للتحميل إضغط هنا
شاركوا معى فى نشر العلم
شارك بنشر كتاب
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

